# Brenner (Plextor) wird nicht "mehr" erkannt.



## PatrickD (27. Januar 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe leider ein Prob mit meinem Plextor PX-R412C Brenner.
Seit einem Mainboardtausch wird der SCSI-Brenner unter W2K nicht
mehr erkannt. An der SCSI-Kette hat sich nichts geändert.
Strom u.s.w. hat er auch. Die Anderen SCSI Geräte funktionieren einwandfrei.

Hat jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte?
Das neue Board ist ein MSI K7T Turbo 2.

Gruß


----------

